# Shaving the face



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I never touched a clipper and groom my poodles. 

The tip I can give its this. Keep the blade/clipper flush against the face while shaving. If you turn the blade in toward the skin, you get niks. I would also start with a blade that is much easier on younger faces maybe a 15, but 30 will work fine, just go slow. Its much easier then it seems. Nerves are normal. 

It does not hurt to go over the skin a few times UNLESS the blade gets hot. If it does take a break until it cools. 

Don't be surprised if you do get a little nik here and there, I know I did, and dull blades are not good for smooth trimming either.


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

As you have not clipped faces before, maybe safer to use a longer blade, 10 or 15, it will still get it neat and smooth.
I agree with ms stella, dont angle the blade in, and when you do the lips really stretch the skin and lips right back and lightly go over them (i find the easiest bit to nik).
if your that nervous could you not do it under your grooming supervisation first?
Bec


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tip! Stella is actually 7 almost 8 years old. She is a retired champion so she is very accustomed to grooming..its my husband and me that are new to this  Do you think a 30 is ok? The groomer used a 40 and I loved the look..but we didnt want to go that close for our learning.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thats a good idea Bec. about doing it under supervision first. We also purchased a andes two speed for the body. It has a 10 blade on it..but its a bigger clipper so we read that the smaller one would be better for the face. 
So the 10 blade will get the face shaven close? Maybe we should get that one for starting.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

The 30 will be fine. Shes a pro then! Again just take it slow and relax.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Those little mini's are not typically used for a standards face. But if thats all you have, go slow because at 8 years old, the hair is thick and grows in all directions. You will not cause clipper burn with that....its virtually impossible. but its very LIGHT DUTY. Its like using a small weed wacker to mow a field. It will work, but its a lot of work.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Well I do have 2 speed andes clippers as well. I read on this forum that some use the wahl mini on the face. So you use the regular clippers on the face? Our groomer used the large one on her face too. Do any others here use a mini on the face and feet? Thanks for your responses. I would imagine that it must be tiring hearing the same questions again and again! I have been reading old posts too.


----------



## Cornishbecky (Nov 21, 2009)

Andis 2 speed are great, I use them all the time.
But I prefer to use smaller cordless clippers on poodles FFT.
I have whal moser arco's, they are absolutley fantastic little clippers. the shortest settings on them are about #40 i use that on FFT but a 10 will still give it a neat finish.


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

When I first started clipping my standard I found this website very helpful (especially the pictures): ridgewood standard poodles - home page

It has a section on grooming with instructions and pictures on clipping the face, feet, and tail. (Note: I purely used this website for the grooming tips - I know nothing about the breeder and I have not checked out the other parts of the website.)


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks we are on vacation..when I get home Ill check out that site. Also glad to hear others use the micro wahl..I hate to think I wasted my $$'s  It is cordless and seems nice for face and feet..but I am just learning so I could certainly be wrong!


----------

